# Trouble with rollers



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

sounds like you need to go back to basics and practice more maybe in the blacks and even blue runs... get used to speed, hitting every jump/bump you see and keeping your legs loose with a steady upper trunk. Let your legs 'adapt' to the terrain while keeping a steady core having to raise your knees up/down as the terrain changes. 
A few mogul runs and you'll absorb those bumps, and time them a lot better. It also builds good muscle memory and strength to let them instinctively and automatically react to changing terrain on double diamonds.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

well board size alone is not giving us much. how much do you weigh and how tall are you relative to board size can determine how "big" or "small" a board is for you.

It just seems like you need more practice with the basics of keeping you legs loose and bent to absorb the bumps. I would recomend you really get your carving down on greens before taking it to steeper slopes.

And just to clarify because i have a feeling you mean skidded turns instead of carves. Skid turning does not equal Carving.

This is carving: YouTube - Lessons in alpine snowboard carving

This is skid turning: YouTube - Beginner Snowboard Lesson Part Four


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Also what kind of board do you have? I remember having a stiff all mountain and it took a bit getting used to absorbe those bumps in the snow while my friends had softer boards and had an easier time.


----------



## snowisgood (Dec 16, 2010)

Nitro Team Series Art Attack Snowboard 152 cm products, buy Nitro Team Series Art Attack Snowboard 152 cm products from alibaba.com

this is what i'm riding - though it's a 163. i weigh 150 and im 5'8.

would you recommend skid turning on rollers rather than carving? i'm sorry i'm completely new to diamonds and double diamonds


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

That board is a bit long for your height and weight. As said above, use your legs like shock absorbers through that stuff, look ahead and make decisions based on the ruts/rollers and prepare yourself for them. Regarding skids vs carves, if you're hitting ruts like you describe then you're probably not going to be able to carve through them, carving requires edge hold and you wont get that bouncing around on the bumpy stuff. You _can_ cut through them to a certain extent, but it depends on conditions.


----------



## snowisgood (Dec 16, 2010)

alright thanks, ill try to work on that.


----------



## snowisgood (Dec 16, 2010)

moguls then, many different bumps spread out through the terrain.


----------



## Turrrbo Tom (Jul 10, 2010)

Don't get too frustrated! After a rough run it's a good idea to build up your confidence again on some easier runs (getting back to basics, as other posters said).

Once you're back to feeling like you're king of the mountain, be sure to focus on the bump that comes next, rather than the one right in front of you. It will take time, but your body will eventually learn to absorb rises and falls without your direct focus.

And yes, your board is a tad long, maybe you could sell it to a taller fellow in need! Nitro boards are sick though, be sure to stay with em


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

My biggest issue with bump runs especially here on the east coast is the amount of people on them, usually skiers, who shouldn't be on them and don't understand how to pick a line and end up getting in the way and screwing up the rhythm you need to make it down smoothly. 

It really is all about vision and seeing the line you want to take down the bumps. As others have said you always want to look at least 1 turn ahead of where you are and ideally 3+ so you can prepare your body to be in the right position.


----------



## Ken2234 (Feb 15, 2013)

Just lean on your back leg when going over excessive bumps.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Ken2234 said:


> Just lean on your back leg when going over excessive bumps.


And the necrophiliac of the day award goes to...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Ken not the that input isn't welcome but just thought I'd throw out that this thread is 3 yrs old. 

And sometimes you may want to hit those bumps with super soft knees as leaning on your back leg and hitting one of those bumps could get you inverted and in pain :dizzy:



hktrdr said:


> And the necrophiliac of the day award goes to...


hktrdr







slyder


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

New members are great for that. :eusa_clap:


----------

